# 60 gallon cube led lights?



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

what would you guys/gals recommend for a 60 gallon cube that has a foot print of 24x24x25 right no i have a current us marine orbit 18" 

if anyone knows some good sites to check out please post them 

thanks brad


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

why not try out a mars hydro light from amazon, I got one in, cheap enough, works well., lots of great reviews on reef central. im more than happy with mine. I dont have the controlable one though, just the maunal on off with dimmer.

https://www.amazon.ca/Marshydro-Dimmable-Aquarium-Freshwater-Saltwater/dp/B011MQNJU8


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

that could be a option does anyone have anyhting to say about the jeabo kessil knock off?


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I just added the Kelo (Kessil A360we knockoff) to supplement the 2 Kessil A160's which I have running at 100%. So far it seems great, although it's only been 2 days. I'm controlling all 3 with the Kessil spectral controller.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

where can i find the kelo and how much


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

http://bigshowfrags.com/kelo-ao-series-led-light-fixture/


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

That's where I got mine!


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still weighing in on options not sure what would be the way to fo


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

buy my radion g3 for cheap


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

could only wish.... out of my price range I'm trying to plan for a future tank build


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new jeabo (kessil knock off )


----------

